# espresso machines



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I was looking at two expresso machines in a department store: a Krups XP4030 pump espresso machine ($150) and a Breville Ikon BES 400XL ($350) and wondered what experience people have had with either -- or both --machines? Do you have another machine that you like?


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Lavazza Espresso Point machine for work & home. Goes for about $700 and uses a pod system. This has been a great machine and still trouble free after 2900 espresso (it has a counter).

The Krup is dual espresso machine. It can use ground espresso or pods. On a recent job, the camera department had one in their truck and they loved it, but it ended up dying in the middle of the job. No idea why.

With cheaper machines, you will probably run into issues long term since the pressure pump will not be as good as one in a more expensive machine. Check out SingleServeCoffee.com for reviews on various machines.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i have the 300, it's gold jerry, gold i tell ya.:bounce:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You'll outgrow the Krups very quickly. The Breville is only slightly better.

If you're looking to pull a shot of coffee equivalent to a decent espresso bar -- better than Starbucks -- the Rancilio Silvia is generally considered the entry level machine by serious coffee drinkers. At this low price level (?!!), figure on spending close to 40% of the price of the machine on a grinder. Altogether, under a grand.

[Sticker Shock Smilie] :crazy:

If you're serious about pursuing this I suggest checking out the reviews on Home Barista and the forums there as well.

Good luck
BDL


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have the nespresso cube and it uses a pod system. I am on my second machine (had a d90 an gave that to my inlaws and upgraded to the cube). It is a nice machine but a couple of cons are the fact that it is only pods no grounds. Another downside is the heating element clicks on and off when and that can be annoying if you leave the machine on.

Coffee is good and there is a nice selection from Nespresso. You certainly can't be the cost (.49 a pod and it is better than starbucks).

Amazon.com: Nespresso C185T Le Cube Automatic Espresso Machine, Titan Gray: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

The April/May issue of FINE COOKING has a small buyers guide to espresso machines (pg 36-39). You can access the piece online if you join, here's the link.

They include the Nespresso LeCube in the review and give it good praise. The biggest con with these machines and my Lavazza is the waste from the pods and the packaging. Not the most eco-friendly, but things should improve over time.

I also use the commercial version of Bunn's MyCafe for drip coffee. This is a pod system. Works great, but packaging waste is still an issue.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

I found a wounderful deal for a espresso machine on ebay. DeLonghi model EC-701, all stainless steel. The regular price is around $300 and we paid $94. It had been a Willian Sonoma former demo unit. Makes very good espresso coffee.


----------

